# HTML 5 Coding/script help



## Punnchy (Feb 15, 2015)

I need some help coding something to use online. 
You know how in programs like excel, you can type in a number and it will let you drag to fill the next several lines with the sequential numbers, like:


http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6503887
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6503888 
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6503889

I've not touched HTML since early 4, and what I'm wanting to do is create a script that lets me input the number field and website generate a clickable link. So like  http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/* and then I input the " * "I've been looking at w3schools and I'm so lost.

Help?


----------



## Taralack (Feb 15, 2015)

Moved to Tech forum. Though with a problem like this you might be better off posting on a place like Stackexchange or similar that specializes in these.


----------



## Brass (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey OP I made a web tool that kinda does what you want. 

http://pastebin.com/9K03L19K

Just save that source code as a .html file and open it in a browser. The first field is the url " http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/ " the second is what number you want to start at "6503887" and the last is where you want to end "6503889". Then hit the button. You can generate hundreds of links this way. NO idea why you want this. Any complains-- let me know.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 12, 2015)

That works!

I can use this code to find journals posted since my lastest journal, then provide feedback on random journals in the community, after I generate the links, all I have to do is open each one in a new tab to view the journal information, if there's nothing I want to read, i can move on.


----------



## Brass (Mar 13, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> That works!
> 
> I can use this code to find journals posted since my lastest journal, then provide feedback on random journals in the community, after I generate the links, all I have to do is open each one in a new tab to view the journal information, if there's nothing I want to read, i can move on.



If you have any complains or it isn't exactly what you need I can modify it for you.


----------

